# Anyone know anything about this huffy



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 16, 2011)

Just got this huffy bike and cant find anything about it, age, model or value, never seen this type of sprocket and brake brace says huffy, thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 16, 2011)

STRAIGHT UP said:


> Just got this huffy bike and cant find anything about it, age, model or value, never seen this type of sprocket and brake brace says huffy, thanks for any help you can give.




Okay, from what I've found out now is it seems to be around 1950's, it has a sprocket and other details like a 50's dial-your -ride, anyone one knows if thats about right? Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 17, 2011)

The Huffy serial numbers had the year as the first digit. So, a number starting with 8H0000 would be a 1958, which was the last year for this long head tube frame, as far as I know. Also, that's a Monark style guard, and Huffy bought Monark at the end of 1957.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Adam, numbers are 8H564655, So I guess that makes it a 1958, so it's a Huffy Monark? Wow, Thanks again Adam...


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Nov 25, 2011)

What about the value?, I can't find any info. about this bike.


----------

